# CUSCO 35 mm



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Inkandrew9 said:


> ¡Interesante!
> 
> Pero ... quiero màs fotos ...xD! :lol:


JA JA OEEE que pasa ja ja ja :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

alibiza_1014 said:


> Koko, Bravo por tus fotos estan buenisimas, que hermosa mezcla arquitectonica tiene el Cuzco, realmente "Superve!!!!"


Muchas gracias Alibiza y bienvenido al thread


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Una parte de la ciudad hasta ahora poco explotada fotograficamente la plaza de SAN SEBASTIÁN

Torre derecha del templo










La casa del gran artista cusqueño Diego Quispe Tito (gran exponente de la escuela cusqueña)



















Plaza de San Sebastián , pileta colonial



















Niños ensayando danzas










turistas










Toritos de Pucará (Casa de Diego Quispe Tito)









​


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

La Iglesia de Sn Sebastiàn es muuuy bonita, y sì, su plaza es poco fotografiada.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Inkandrew9 said:


> La Iglesia de Sn Sebastiàn es muuuy bonita, y sì, su plaza es poco fotografiada.


----------



## MisteryWorld (Nov 13, 2008)

Los Toritos me encantan  solo que aqui les llaman un poco distinto creo , las fotos estan geniales


----------



## MisteryWorld (Nov 13, 2008)

La Plazita de San Sebastian me encanta hay 2 capillas a lado la de la esquina a lado de la catedral de Sa Sebastian me encanta


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

que pics ^^ coooolll CUSCO CITY


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

Koko, cada tanda de fotos tiene grandes entregas, te felicito, muy buenas tus tomas y definitivamente ya tienes un estilo.
Saludos.


----------



## 100%imperial (Aug 20, 2008)

oh! san sebas. Gracias koko por mostrar mas de lo normal de nuestra querida ciudad


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

100%imperial said:


> oh! san sebas. Gracias koko por mostrar mas de lo normal de nuestra querida ciudad


i CUSCO CITY ES UN ORGULLO PARA TODOS LOS PERUANOS ^^ UNICA LA CITY :cheers:


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

MisteryWorld said:


> Los Toritos me encantan  solo que aqui les llaman un poco distinto creo , las fotos estan geniales


gracias como les dicen?? por allá



MisteryWorld said:


> La Plazita de San Sebastian me encanta hay 2 capillas a lado la de la esquina a lado de la catedral de Sa Sebastian me encanta


Una de ellas es la más antigua que existe todavía en pies desde la epoca primigenia de los conquistadores españoles que llegaron al Cusco



Victor23peru said:


> que pics ^^ coooolll CUSCO CITY


Gracias Victor XD!!



Kuntur Apuchin said:


> Koko, cada tanda de fotos tiene grandes entregas, te felicito, muy buenas tus tomas y definitivamente ya tienes un estilo.
> Saludos.


Gracias Kuntur



100%imperial said:


> oh! san sebas. Gracias koko por mostrar mas de lo normal de nuestra querida ciudad


Xevere gracias a tí



Victor23peru said:


> i CUSCO CITY ES UN ORGULLO PARA TODOS LOS PERUANOS ^^ UNICA LA CITY :cheers:


gracias


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Santa Teresa










Regocijo



















Marquez










Hotel Cusco










San Sebastian










Santa Ana









​


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

GRANDE CUSCO CITY ^^^FASHION SIEMPRE FASHION


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Lindos gatitos ...xD!


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Victor23peru said:


> GRANDE CUSCO CITY ^^^FASHION SIEMPRE FASHION


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Inkandrew9 said:


> Lindos gatitos ...xD!


son pumas XD!!


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Unas más para ir pasando de página




































​


----------



## Kykyou (Nov 18, 2010)

^^
Q fotaso esa primera de la plaza Cusqña!


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Kykyou said:


> ^^
> Q fotaso esa primera de la plaza Cusqña!


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

^^

Muchas gracias por la información SAPSA!!!


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Ruinas incas de Saqsayhuaman...































































​


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

SCROLL==>>>









​


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Templos de San Pedro y Santa Clara










Antiguo Claustro y Convento de los Belemnitas, cúpula del templo de la Almudena










Cafe la Bondiet










Calle Córdova del Tucumán










7 Culebras










Museo de Arte Pre-Colombina "Casa Cabrera"










Plaza de Armas de Cusco









​


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

WOWOWOWOWOW simplemente CUSCO CITY ES LO MAXIMO FASHION DE VERDAD !!!! ^^


----------



## SAPSA (Apr 18, 2011)

Koko, esta tanda de fotos esta espectacular!!! particularmente me han cautivado aquella de las iglesias de San Pedro y Santa Clara y la de Cordova del Tucuman.

Un pequeño aporte La Iglesia de Nuestra Señora de la Almudena fue parte del conjunto religioso donde el hospital de la orden "Bethlemita" fue muy importante en los ultimos años del siglo XVII.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

SAPSA said:


> Koko, esta tanda de fotos esta espectacular!!! particularmente me han cautivado aquella de las iglesias de San Pedro y Santa Clara y la de Cordova del Tucuman.
> 
> Un pequeño aporte La Iglesia de Nuestra Señora de la Almudena fue parte del conjunto religioso donde el hospital de la orden "Bethlemita" fue muy importante en los ultimos años del siglo XVII.


así es amigo SAPSA... 

gracias por la visita


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Victor23peru said:


> WOWOWOWOWOW simplemente CUSCO CITY ES LO MAXIMO FASHION DE VERDAD !!!! ^^


gracias victor pronto estaré por Lima haber que capta mi lente je je


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

​


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Esta me gusta mucho:


----------



## Kykyou (Nov 18, 2010)

Cuanto turismo en Cusco!! turistas x todo lado!!! , q bueno esperamos q aumenten mas, y en especial tbn los hospedajes con buena atencion al turista .


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Inkandrew9 said:


> Esta me gusta mucho:


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Kykyou said:


> Cuanto turismo en Cusco!! turistas x todo lado!!! , q bueno esperamos q aumenten mas, y en especial tbn los hospedajes con buena atencion al turista .


kay:kay:kay:


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

Chevere las fotos koko
Saludos.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Kuntur Apuchin said:


> Chevere las fotos koko
> Saludos.


muchas gracias por la visita KUNTUR


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Capilla de Loreto



















Plaza de Armas










7 Culebras










Hospital Lorena










Templo de Belén


















​


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

El Hospital Lorena pintado de blanco quedarìa genial.


----------



## rafael gustavo quint (May 2, 2009)

koko cusco,gracias por la recomendación de este thread lo seguiré continuamente,contiene unas fotografías espectaculares,saludos a todos desde armenia colombia.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Inkandrew9 said:


> El Hospital Lorena pintado de blanco quedarìa genial.


te respondo en el siguiente post!!! XD!!!



rafael gustavo quint said:


> koko cusco,gracias por la recomendación de este thread lo seguiré continuamente,contiene unas fotografías espectaculares,saludos a todos desde armenia colombia.


Muchas gracias Rafael tengo el gusto de conocer Colombia y quedé muy bien impresionado de todo lo que conocí saludos y pues muchas gracias por seguirnos y por los comentarios tambien


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

next==>>


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

koko cusco said:


> Templo de Belén
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bueno las paso a esta página...


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Bueno gracias a todos por postear... son pocos pero són XD!!!


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

:banana::banana::banana:

Y bueno además de celebrar mis ya tres años en el foro... 

Pues mi post número 10000 XD!!! 

Calle Loreto










Al fondo calle Maruri










Casa de los 4 bustos



















Angosta de Santa Catalina










Hotel Libertador










Templo de Belén









​


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

BRAVAZAS ^^ CUSCO MAGICO I COSMOPOLITA ^^:cheers:


----------



## MisteryWorld (Nov 13, 2008)

koko cusco said:


> Al fondo calle Maruri
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow esta foto es lo maximo de postal !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! muy hermosa felicitaciones Koko Cusco!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Sin duda esta pàgina tiene bellìsimas fotos, gran trabajo Koko


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

BRAVAZO ^^ OTRA DE NUESTRAS CITYS CON LA MAS RIKA ARQUITECTURA UNICA EN EL MUNDO ^^ CON ESOS TRABAJOS EN LA PIEDRA UNICOS ^^ COMO EN AREKIPA CITY ^^ CUSCO PONE!


----------



## Alexei27 (Feb 8, 2010)

El sur pone :hahano:...:banana:


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Victor23peru said:


> BRAVAZAS ^^ CUSCO MAGICO I COSMOPOLITA ^^:cheers:


muchas gracias



MisteryWorld said:


> Wow esta foto es lo maximo de postal !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! muy hermosa felicitaciones Koko Cusco!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


gracias compare



Inkandrew9 said:


> Sin duda esta pàgina tiene bellìsimas fotos, gran trabajo Koko


gracias chochera ... pronto estaremos haciendo lo mismo por LIMA XD!!!



Victor23peru said:


> BRAVAZO ^^ OTRA DE NUESTRAS CITYS CON LA MAS RIKA ARQUITECTURA UNICA EN EL MUNDO ^^ CON ESOS TRABAJOS EN LA PIEDRA UNICOS ^^ COMO EN AREKIPA CITY ^^ CUSCO PONE!






Alexei27 said:


> El sur pone :hahano:...:banana:


je je


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Exelentes fotos KOKO, una pregunta esta iglesia la veo asi mas de 1 año con ese cerco que obra estan haciendo alli? y porque tanto tiempo?*




koko cusco said:


> Angosta de Santa Catalina​


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

uomo_111 said:


> *Exelentes fotos KOKO, una pregunta esta iglesia la veo asi mas de 1 año con ese cerco que obra estan haciendo alli? y porque tanto tiempo?*


están restaurando el templo de San Cristobal... Hace más de un año... La razón de la demora es por que lo ejecuta el ex-INC ahora Ministerio de Cultura DRC (Dirección Regional de Cultura), desde que se creó este Ministerio se redujo los presupuestos para este templo, el de Santa Ana y el de San Sebastián que no tienen cuando puedan ser terminados...


----------



## Qosqo Metropoli sXXI (May 5, 2011)

koko cusco said:


> Hospital Lorena
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vaya!!!...que bonita frase!!!, asi que eso dice en la portada del hospital Lorena...la verdad que no necesito darme una vuelta por Santiago...

Que buenas fotos Koko...son de Antologia!!!
Felicitaciones por tu Post 10 000!!!


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Qosqo Metropoli sXXI said:


> Vaya!!!...que bonita frase!!!, asi que eso dice en la portada del hospital Lorena...la verdad que no necesito darme una vuelta por Santiago...
> 
> Que buenas fotos Koko...son de Antologia!!!
> Felicitaciones por tu Post 10 000!!!


No se si de antología XD!!! pero de despedida si por que pronto me voy para Lima... quizas haya futuros threads cuando venga de vacaciones o de visita...

En fín... muchas gracias por el comentario qosqo metropoli


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

MAS PICS ^^ :cheers:


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

formidables fotos koko... cusco es una ciudad tan.. unica! me encanta


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Trujillo_Rocks said:


> formidables fotos koko... cusco es una ciudad tan.. unica! me encanta


gracias ROCKS prometo actualizar el thread XD!!!


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Panorámica










Cristo Blanco










Maruri










Santa Catalina



















Calle Maruri








​


----------



## 100%imperial (Aug 20, 2008)

GENIALES FOTOS KOKO, me gusto sobre todo la de santa catalina.


Este centro comercial, tendría que ser catalogado como un falso histórico no?




koko cusco said:


> ​


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

100%imperial said:


> GENIALES FOTOS KOKO, me gusto sobre todo la de santa catalina.
> 
> 
> Este centro comerciales, tendría que ser catalogado como un falso histórico no?


Si mal no recuerdo ya habian una casa con una fachada identica antes solo que no era tan grande... es decire era como las dos terceras partes de la actual...
Pero la fachada es la misma...


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Koko la ultima ves que fui ha cuzco fue hace como 5 meses esta casona esta en obras en ese tiempo? porque nunca la vi.... esta cerca al palacio de Justicia 

ha quedado de genial!*

Calle Maruri


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

^^ Creo que se refiere al Saqsayhuaman anterior a la llegada de los españoles... Damian acá tienes una reconstrucción hipotética de Saqsayhuaman "original"-


----------

